# a little derection



## CuongNhuka (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a story to tell and then a question. In my U.S. history class we are talking about WWII, right now its the part in Asia. After class on Wednesday I told the teacher I could tell the class about how WWII led to the creation of Tae Kwon Do and Tang Soo Do, and partly (or completely, Im not sure anymore) destroyed some Korean Martial Arts. And then maybe a little demo of some old school Karate/Kung Fu/possibly Judo. Before I do anything more (since he and my Sensei gave me the go ahead) I would like to do some research on the topic.
My question is simply, what do you guys know about this topic and what are some sites I could go to for some more info. Or any books I could read.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John (waiting for advice)


----------



## Gemini (Jan 28, 2006)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> I have a story to tell and then a question. In my U.S. history class we are talking about WWII, right now its the part in Asia. After class on Wednesday I told the teacher I could tell the class about how WWII led to the creation of Tae Kwon Do and Tang Soo Do, and partly (or completely, Im not sure anymore) destroyed some Korean Martial Arts. And then maybe a little demo of some old school Karate/Kung Fu/possibly Judo. Before I do anything more (since he and my Sensei gave me the go ahead) I would like to do some research on the topic.
> My question is simply, what do you guys know about this topic and what are some sites I could go to for some more info. Or any books I could read.
> 
> Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,
> ...


I'm no authority but I'll tell you want I've learned from asking similar questions. If there is any reference to the destruction of a Korean art, it would have been due to the Japanese occupation when practicing such were outlawed. Even then, I'm not sure there is any proof of that except for heresay from the practitioners of those arts. Whether those arts actually ceased to exist or just lay dormant during that time, I don't know. I would imagine some of both. If there was no one left to carry on a particular art, then it would cease to exist. If there was, I'm sure it would have emerged on the other side. Some say this is the case of Taekyon, while other say Taekyon wasn't even really an art but a sport. I'm sure there are many arts still practiced in Korea that we just don't know about because their following has remained local.


----------



## Sam (Jan 28, 2006)

No offense, but why did you offer to do it if you do not already know all your facts?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks, not quite what I was hopeing for. And Sam, I do know alot of the storys, but I just want to make sure I got everything in order, and have my facts straight. I have a freind that does Tang Soo Do, and her instructer would probably beat me up if I mixed anything up and it got to him. Well he probably wouldn't actuly beat me up, but he'd give me a massive chewing out.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John (still hopeing for guidence)


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 28, 2006)

Good luck on your project, and I wish you luck.  At least you know some of the history, but it might be a little sticky trying to get it all together.  I know when I was looking at the different arts, I heard two different stories of the same subject.  It can get confusing.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 28, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Good luck on your project, and I wish you luck. At least you know some of the history, but it might be a little sticky trying to get it all together. I know when I was looking at the different arts, I heard two different stories of the same subject. It can get confusing.


 
Thanks, I think I've heard 6 stories. I'm welling to bet there are more then that. There are 14 Tae Kwon Do/Tang Soo Do schools and I'm welling to bet they each have there own version of the history. So I'm really just looking for some generally accepted vartion, or truely beleiveable one. Anyways.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John


----------



## Last Fearner (Feb 2, 2006)

I hope my post here hasn't missed your deadline for this project, but I'll give you my input.

My advice would lean more toward the side of proper reporting, and speech writing than facts about Martial Art history. I have had training in both, and I will suggest, for the forum that you are presenting this material, you need only do a good job, and not sort out all of the controversy over history. Talk more about the struggles of the country, and the general concept of Martial Art as a method of self defense, and the role it has played in the survival of Korea. Side-notes on the debate over "Taekwondo" and its controversial origins would suffice in my opinion (unless you *really* want to do your research!!!).

You have taken the first step by going to a "source" that you consider useful: "Martial Talk." However, your teacher might ask how "reliable" your source is. I could tell you one story, and someone else might tell you something different. You really don't know who we are, or if we know what we are talking about. You could get several opinions, but then you would be left with sorting them out, and researching other sources to back it up. Your request for some sites to go to is more useful, but much of what you read must be presented in your speech as speculation, opinions, personal accounts, or belief of the author, and not necessarily stated as fact (even if the author thinks it is a fact).

If you don't mind me giving a little writing advice, make an outline numbering your main topic and sub-topics. One writing structure you can use is: Introduction, body, conclusion. Think of an important statement, or point you would like to make (a thesis). Introduce yourself, and the topic. Present the opening remarks leading up to your thesis, then state your thesis clearly so that it is understood that is the point you are trying to make (be sure it is a point you can prove with facts).

After that, add a little about your own experience in the Martial Art to qualify your statements, and give credibility to any opinions you might add (Don't dwell on yourself though). Keep a good flow from one section to the next. Use a little humor, but don't try to be a comic. The body of the report should always work to support the thesis (stay on topic). Your conclusion should sum up the entire report in one paragraph and restate your thesis, "therefore, that is why some people consider the Martail Art to be . . . ").

Inroduction: Thesis
....Body: Argument 1
...........Examples / support
....Argument 2
...........Examples / support
Conclusion (restate thesis).

For a "narrative" structure, tell about the events in the order they happened:

If you are going to use a "comparrison an contrast" structure (IE: old Martial Art to new, or Self Defense and sport, etc.), describe each item, and find ways they are similar, or differ.

(The Scott Foresman Handbook for Writers, 2002)

Give credit to references used and be prepared to cite your sources as I just did in this informal format. Also, don't overdo the demonstration part. Keep it simple and safe, and only do what you are really good at.

If you already knew all this, then perhaps it will be useful to someone else who reads this thread. Now go do a "Google" search for WWII history, Korean history, Taekwondo history, General Choi Hong Hi, The Korea Taekwondo Association (KTA), the World Taekwondo Federation (WTF), the International Taekwondo Federation (ITF) and the "Five Kwans of Taekwondo." Good luck!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Feb 12, 2006)

here's my thing so far:
*Intro: who am I, and why should you care (my almost four years of Coung Nhu gets brought up)
What does Taekwondo have to do with WWII?
*topic 1: history of Korea and it's martial arts
*topic 2: modern Taekwondo
*topic 3:modern Tang Soo Do
*conclusion: so that is how Taekwondo...

and then Q&A, and possibly a quick little demo. this is going on some time this week (i cann't remember when). after i get done i'll post my notes & sources on this site. in case you folks are intersted.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

john


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm not sure I'm understanding this post ... are you outlining your plan for posting stuff here? are you asking for this information?


----------



## Kacey (Feb 12, 2006)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> My question is simply, what do you guys know about this topic and what are some sites I could go to for some more info. Or any books I could read.



Sir - 

I would strongly suggest that you find a copy (the extended version, not the condensed one) of The TaeKwon-Do Encyclopedia, by Gen. Choi, Hong Hi.  See a description here:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...102-4980672-2783364?s=books&v=glance&n=283155

Also, you could look at a copy of Taekwon-Do and I, also by Gen. Choi, Hong Hi (description here: https://ssl118.alentus.com/comdo/Ca...i, Hong Hi&Code=ITF MM&Price=89.00&Ship=20.00)

Be aware that these were written by the founder of the ITF, and not everyone agrees with his perspective on how certain events unfolded; however, being from an organization that performs ITF tuls and techniques, these are the sources with which I am most familiar.

An ITF-related website which has good information can be found here:  http://www.itf-information.com/information.htm

Also, the wikipedia entry on TKD has been referenced on this site in the past - the direct site is http://www.martialtalk.net/wiki/index.php/Tae_Kwon_Do and the discussion can be found at http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30105&highlight=wikipedia

Good luck with your presentation.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks guys for your help. i turned in my notes on thursday. the teacher changed this on me. so now he's going to type up my notes, and then have me explain the whole thing. and again thanks for your help.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John


----------

